# Alternativer Downloadmanager Firefox?



## Dr-Datenschutz (12. Juli 2008)

Morgen!
Kennt jemand von euch zufälligerweise einen Downloadmanager für Firefox (Der Standard Manager geht mir in letzter Zeit ordentlich auf die Nerven) ??
Ich glaube, dass ich einmal in einem PCGH left von einer Alternative gelesen habe aber ich weiß nicht mehr in welchem Heft

mfg


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. Juli 2008)

Meinst du vielleicht Down Them all??


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (12. Juli 2008)

JOP ganau danach habe ich gesucht

vielen Dank

mfg


----------



## aurionkratos (18. Juli 2008)

Der Free Download Manager (der ist auch deutsch, keine Angst) ist übrigens auch zu empfehlen, allerdings in Verbindung mit Flashgot.


----------



## Philster91 (18. Juli 2008)

Benutze schno lange den Free Downloadmanager und kann den nur weiterempfehlen. Bin deshlab eher auf der Suche nach ner Möglichkeit, den Firefox-Downloadmanager ruhig zu stellen. Immer wenn ich etwas downloaden wollte, sprang der nur dazwischen. Vorher musste ich nämlich immer den Link in den Internet Explorer kopieren und dort mit dem FDM downloaden. Danke für den Tipp mit FlashGot, jetzt funktionierts auch so.


----------



## y33H@ (18. Juli 2008)

Die Kombi aus _Flashgot_ und _Flashget_ macht sich ebenfalls verdammt gut.

cYa


----------



## HeNrY (18. Juli 2008)

Ich schwöre auf Down them all ;D


----------



## junki (21. August 2009)

hi, ich bin neu im Forum und hab gleich eine Frage 

vor kurzem hab ich zu Kabel Deutschland gewechselt 32000/2000
jedoch bekomm ich bei den meisten Server nicht die volle Geschwindigkeit, also hab ich mir den Free Download Manager runtergeladen.

Am Anfang merkte ich kein Unterschied, dann hab ich in den Einstellungen "Spiegel URLs" gefunden und gleich aktiviert, dann hatte ich beim Download der Crysis Demo 3,7 mb/s  

jetzt wollte ich fragen ob das wirklich legal und kostenlos ist, weil er ja dann von so vielen Server runterlädt oder ? 
Spiegel der Suchserver: FileSearching.com       sind dann da nicht auch welche kostenpflichtige dabei sind?

ps: bei der Installation war da so ne Einstellung mit Bittorrent, die hab ich deaktiviert

oder sollte ich doch den Downthemall nehmen?


----------



## midnight (29. August 2009)

Hm, da haste aber nen alten Thread ausgegraben. Also ich schwöre ja auf DTA, also DownThemAll. Da kannst du auch mehrere Threads etc. aktivieren, dass sollte deine Bandbreitenprobleme lösen. Allerdings hab ich andere DL-Manager nie ausprobiert, ich bin mit DTA einfach vollkommen zu frieden 

so far


----------



## junki (31. August 2009)

vielen Dank für deine Antwort 

ich hab beim DTA die maximale Anzahl der Downloadsegmente jetzt von 4 auf 10 erhöht und bekomm nun die selbe Geschwindigkeit wie beim Free Downloadmanager 

sind diese Downloadsegmente beim DTA eigentlich das selbe wie die Spiegel - URLs beim Free Downloadmanager?


----------



## midnight (31. August 2009)

Ich denke mal, dass der Free Downloadmanager nix anderes als DTA macht - nämlich einfach mehrere "Threads" beginnen d.h. dass er aus ein und der selben Quelle das File an versch. Stellen anfängt zu laden und dann hinterher zusammenfügt, mein Gott is das schwer zu erklären xD

so far


----------

